
Congress is about to ban the government from offering free online tax filing - erdo
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/congress-is-about-to-ban-the-government-from-offering-free-online-tax-filing/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19613725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19613725).

